# Stanford Spring 2010: May 23



## Lucas Garron (Apr 16, 2010)

Since we're known for silly titles, tentatively:
*Cube-A-Palooza 3: Mostly Harmless*​
We're mostly set with our venue and date (May 23), and are in the process of making it official.
http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2010/

Since I'll be in Germany in the fall, I need to train other people to run events at Stanford, I actually will not be running this competition. Those of you coming to our competitions will be familiar with Brett. He'll be in charge, along with high schooler William Chen.

Skewb!
Is anyone interested in trying Skewb? Ron said he'll consider it as an official 2011 event if at least 8 competitions hold it this year.

Events are not set yet, although we're trying to balance things (along with Berkeley).
Team BLD will probably happen.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 16, 2010)

It says registration is closed.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol. I want to live in the north.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, I might actually be back in the Bay Area for this...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 17, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> It says registration is closed.


It says "Registration is currently *not open*." 

We don't know the events yet, and this is an early announcement anyhow. Don't worry registration will be up soon enough.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 17, 2010)

You're going to Germany in the fall? Are you in your senior year at Stanford already?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 17, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> You're going to Germany in the fall? Are you in your senior year at Stanford already?


Nah, just going abroad.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2010)

I was hoping for Cube-a-palooza 3: Pancake Chronicles.

Of course, if you actually had Cube-a-palooza be the official title. I am glad to see Skewb. Hopefully it can become official.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 17, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Wow, I might actually be back in the Bay Area for this...



Wow, so you're going to travel more than a 5-minute walk for a competition?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to come, only if Team BLD is a go.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 17, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I might actually be back in the Bay Area for this...
> ...



My dear Tim, I'm pretty sure I had to walk _at least_ 6 or 7 minutes for MIT Spring.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > deathbypapercutz said:
> ...



More than means more than


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2010)

No no no, Mostly Harmless isn't until number 5. 3 should be Revenge of the Premise. Or Rubik's Revolutions.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 17, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > deathbypapercutz said:
> ...



Oh yeah, and you even had to cross a street. Sorry, next time we hold a competition at MIT, we'll hold it in the EC courtyard, to make it easier for you. Or maybe I can reserve a lounge on 3rd west?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 18, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Tim Reynolds, you are a superior being.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 21, 2010)

all the competition where i'm near is on Sunday why is that?


----------



## shelley (Apr 21, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> all the competition where i'm near is on Sunday



False.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't be called Rubik's Revolutions if you don't do 4x4... XD


----------



## shelley (Apr 22, 2010)

No, 4x4 is the Rubik's Revenge. Rubik's Revolutions is that silly thing with the flashy lights which we are most certainly not doing.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 22, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > deathbypapercutz said:
> ...



Truth.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 22, 2010)

shelley said:


> No, 4x4 is the Rubik's Revenge. Rubik's Revolutions is that silly thing with the flashy lights which we are most certainly not doing.



Wait. Aack you're right.

Whatever. I have one that can be used as a prize if necessary.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vincents said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > No, 4x4 is the Rubik's Revenge. Rubik's Revolutions is that silly thing with the flashy lights which we are most certainly not doing.
> ...



Revolutions as a prize? omg I must go =)


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 24, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Revo should be a mystery event. Whoever gets the best lightspeed score wins.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



I think we should smash them into pieces instead =) that would be fun.... but not very competitive... maybe who can smash them into the smallest pieces?


----------



## shelley (Apr 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



No. BLD light speed. Would finish much faster.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the idea of Skewb at the competition. I can solve it, though i don't have one.
Anyone willing to let me use their Skewb at the competition?


----------



## Ranzha (May 5, 2010)

I apologize if this bump is useless.

Most Stanford competition threads are usually dead within two weeks of a comp.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 5, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I like the idea of Skewb at the competition. I can solve it, though i don't have one.
> Anyone willing to let me use their Skewb at the competition?



Fine, I'll let you borrow mine for a set of stickers, 2 magic strings, or a dollar.


----------



## Ranzha (May 7, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of Skewb at the competition. I can solve it, though i don't have one.
> ...



I'll give you my magic tiles and strings alongside five dollars to own the Skewb.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, just to everyone who is going, I will be holding a 6x6 event while at Stanford this weekend as part of the comp, so if you want to join, feel free!

~Chris


----------



## SuperNerd (May 21, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Hey everyone, just to everyone who is going, I will be holding a 6x6 event while at Stanford this weekend as part of the comp, so if you want to join, feel free!
> 
> ~Chris



I love you.


----------



## moogra (May 22, 2010)

If anyone is selling a (lubed) rubik's cube I'll be interested in buying it since all of mine are horrible


----------



## oprah62 (May 22, 2010)

i can't wait!


----------



## Ranzha (May 22, 2010)

I'm not going anymoar.


----------



## oprah62 (May 22, 2010)

will they be selling cubes here?


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm not going anymoar.



Why?


----------



## SuperNerd (May 24, 2010)

I guess I'll start it...

Did you know...
... I actually won something? (go 6x6!)
... I placed in 5x5 o.0
... I placed in... Master Magic O.O
... Lucas Garron is really awesome because he lent me his 2x2 when I found out that my LL was illegal (I need a new sticker...)
... I get lost easily on Stanford Campus?
... I got a sub 14 average of 5 in Round 2?
... You shouldn't name your 2x2 Scotty.
... I suck at Magic?
... I REALLY suck at Master Magic?
... I'm no good with Haiyan Cubes?
... No matter how good I think a cube is, I can't get decent times with any cube but my A2?
... The mystery event was awesome?
... I want an Alienware even more now.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 24, 2010)

Did you know...
-This was the first time I didn't have a counting screw up in magic since 1/09?
-I practiced a lot for magic, because I knew I had potential to place?
-It turned out I wasted my time because everybody else messed up or wasn't sub-2?
-My counting times were 1.16, 1.16, 1.15?
-I won by quite a bit in magic.
-I also practiced master magic too much?
-There were only 4 competitors in master magic?
-My average was decent, but I could have done better?
-I also won master magic by quite a bit?
-Both of my first magic solves were the worst in the average? (first is the worst?)
-I was nervous for pyraminx because I was doing badly at home?
-I got a 10.77 first solve, and Edward got a NAR, making me feel really nervous?
-I pulled it together and ended up winning pyraminx?
-The 2x2 scrambles were AMAZING?
-I got a really low 2x2 average for me?
-It still wasn't sub-4?
-I got second, but I expected to get 4th or 5th?
-I had a shaky start in 3x3, and barely got to my goal of sub-20?
-It was good enough to get to round 2, where I did much better?
-I had a good OH average, and a great single. (25, OLL skip)
-I realized that my 5x5 wouldn't cooperate, so I decided to turn slower than usual?
-It payed off, almost giving me a new PB average?
-The 2:06 is my new PB single?
-Square-1 was cancelled, and I was disappointed?
-They decided to do square-1 instead of team BLD, and I was happy again?
-I got second, but it turned out there was only 5 people?
-In the end, I got 5 awards, which is a lot for me?
-I traded a ton of cubes around, and I have no idea how much money I gained/lost?
-The mystery event was cool, but nobody could do it very well?
-I had a lot of fun, and I'm happy that I didn't lose any cubes. (I think...)


----------



## ChrisBird (May 24, 2010)

UWR on Skewb for me, and 2nd place in 6x6.

Productive =D


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2010)

I wish I could've gone. What was the mystery event?


----------



## Vincents (May 25, 2010)

Did you know...
- I injured my right hand (main cubing hand) the morning of the competition?
- But I lowered my average by nearly a second (finally sub 16)?
- I should probably injure my hand more often to see if this is a reproducable result?
- I messed up my first R2 solve so I decided to go for the standard deviation world record?
- ... but I messed up one of my finishes because my hand twitched too early?
- So I think I missed it by 0.02 seconds?
- I tried 2 different methods on my 5x5 solves?
- ...Both of which can't be used to easily solve 5x5, as I discovered halfway through each solve?


----------



## Bryan (May 25, 2010)

What was the skewb scrambler used?


----------



## oprah62 (May 25, 2010)

first comp. got a 21.61 single for 3x3 and a 5.772 in 2x2. and tried pyraminx after less then 24hrs with it and a got a 23. shoulda got sub1 OH. nathaniel knows what im talking about  also, traded tons of cubes with everyone like ryan and ian


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> What was the skewb scrambler used?



Yours. Didn't have time to write a MRSS.


----------



## moogra (May 27, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=StanfordSpring2010

There's no result for magic (not that it really matters for me since I failed really hard), but just pointing out a mistake.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 27, 2010)

I'm waiting to hear back from the organizers about magic, once a mistake is cleared up I'll post the magic results as well. It saves me time to not post partial/incorrect results when I can see a mistake, and then have to go back and make lots of corrections.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 27, 2010)

Just curious:
Will the unofficial page be updated too?

http://www.speedcubing.com/results/index.php


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey if any organizer has the 2x2 scrambles and would be willing to post them that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hey if any organizer has the 2x2 scrambles and would be willing to post them that would be great. Thanks.


They are available on the competition website (one of the menu links)...
http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2010/files/stanford_spring_2010_scrambles.pdf


----------

